#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: نصب درایورد usb 3 لپ تاپ دل 5110n

## s.hojjat

سلام من 2 تا از این لپ تاپ داشتم که تو هر 2 مورد با usb3 هاش مشکل داشتم usb2 هاش مشکل نداره
مشکلشم اینه که درایور به نام texas داره که نصب میکنم به طور همیشگی usb ها رو نمیخونه 
میبینید یه بار کار میکنه و چند روز قطعه که هر چی بهش وصل میکنم هیچی به هیچی بایوس رو هم یکبار آپدیت کردم ولی باز نشد 
اگه کسی این مدل رو داره لطف کنه بهم بگه از کدوم درایور استفاده کرده 
ممنون

----------

*h.asadi987*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست عزیز سلام
من هم درایورهاش رو نصب کردم ولی باز کار نکردن
ولی اخرین نسخه فول درایو یا همون درایور سولیشن به دادم رسیده - خیلی عالی کار میکنه
البته نوع ویندوزت هم بستگی داره

----------

*amir99*,*mj_blue*,*sattar62*

----------


## mj_blue

با تشکر از یه دوست
درست میگن ایشون
من همیشه همه USB 3 ها را با استفاده از ورژن 13 نصب کردم
تا الان هم به مشکلی برخورد نکردم
این لینک تورنت هست سعی کنید از همینجا دانلود کنید
DriverPack Solution >> Download drivers installation software

----------

*s.hojjat*,*sattar62*,*sjsa*,*Yek.Doost*

----------

